# Multi effects recommendations



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

So, I just sold my beloved, but too loud Classic 30. I am thinking I would like to try something along the lines of a multi effect unit that I can plug headphones into and also use as a learning tool with a cd in or mp3 or something. I think maybe modelling of older amps and effects as my tones tend to be traditional classic rock and blues tones. Think SRV, Hendrix, Trower, Winter, The 3 Kings, Muddy Waters, Nugent, Clapton, Page, etc. It has to be fairly easy to learn how to use as I want to dial it in and play along with something without having to read a novel. Vox Tone lab? GNX4 (discontinued though), Something like that. What sould I look at? Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've tried a lot of them and have kept the M-Audio Black Box. The one I wish I had kept is a Digitech (I think I had the RP300). I thought that there system sounded best when using headphones. I didn't find that any of them sounded too authentic with a tube amp. With headphones on the other hand, the Digitech was a clear winner. I should tell you that I have never tried the Vox which I've heard good things about. I use my Black Box for silent practice. The interface is a little better than the Digitech RP300. All the modelers have pretty decent sounding models of the classic amps. Good luck and keep us updated on your choice.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

for the last 4 years i have used a digitech rp250 when im away from home it sounds great tru headphones ,most people are blown away by it .actually a couple of my buddies liked it so much that they bough them also


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been using my old Digitech GNX4 as my practice tool for a couple of months now after I got a TCE Nova System for my gigging fx unit. Iit's friggin' awesome. Has a built in 8-track recorder, drum machine, tap tempo, MP3 player and CF strorage card slot. I can transfer backing tracks or songs I want to learn from the computer/internet to the CF card (or record my own), plug in the headphones and play as loud as I like without bugging the rest of the family. I aslo hook up my Boomerang phrase looper and can lay down parts I want to use as rhythm when I'm learning a short solo. This is the best practice setup I've ever had. The built in models include some pretty accurate setups of all the artists you listed and then some. The bonus is you can pick one of the GNX models up for $200-300 or less on kijiji, CL or eBay.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Digitech is on the short list. Looks like they got right out of the workstation series.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought a boss gt 10


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

going to bring the Boss back, it is too much machine for me. I need something less complicated. The search continues.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Jim,

check your PMs....


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I guess I am not looking so much for a multi effects unit after all. I need something that can be used more as a learning tool.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim

I have one of these if you are interested:
Tascam CDGT1 Portable CD Guitar Trainer

You can find more info and demos of them on the 'net.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Line 6 POD XT (live or not) or the Line 6 X3 units. I still think Line 6 leads the pack when it comes to amp/fx modeling.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

itf? said:


> Line 6 POD XT (live or not) or the Line 6 X3 units. I still think Line 6 leads the pack when it comes to amp/fx modeling.


In the sub-$500 range. Maybe. The new GSP unit from Digitech is quite good. And then there's the AxeFx...makes em all look like toys.


----------



## w.luchka_17 (Dec 7, 2009)

I started out with a Fender G-DEC junior, it has loops and amp types, its a built in amp effects I don't know if that's what your looking for but I know it helped me learn with the backing drums and tracks. also you might try its big brother the G-DEC


----------



## bazgrol0413 (Mar 15, 2010)

get either a Boss GT10 or Line 6 PODX3 Live. or if you have the funds get the TC Electronics Nova G System.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Jim,

I just read this review in Premier Guitar on the weekend. This looks like a very promising practice tool from Boss, the eBand....

Boss eBand JS-8 Review - Premier Guitar


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Big_Daddy said:


> Jim,
> 
> I just read this review in Premier Guitar on the weekend. This looks like a very promising practice tool from Boss, the eBand....
> 
> Boss eBand JS-8 Review - Premier Guitar


Thanks, might be just the thing! Also looking into the Tascam unit. The Boss GT 10 was way, WAY, too complicated and involved and just plain too much machine for me. I am looking for something more on the "educational" side and this looks like it may do it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Boss ME-25 multi effects is new this year. Video from NAMM below. Have not seen them in stores yet. 

[video=youtube;m-fD5A_8gYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-fD5A_8gYU&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Listed at $199 USD here


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

I own the boss GT8 and if you do not want to get frustrated then this is definately not the one for you. Since I owned it which has been over the last two years I have taken it out and set it up and then put it back in its carrying case. I have never owned the vox tone lab but what I have heard from players I know they say it does just what a multi fx pedal should. You dial in what effect you want and poof its there. You need to be a rocket scientist to know how the gt8 works. I should of realized the guy who did the demo of it from roland at the music stop had his all set up for the road and the 5 minutes of glory in which he had to prove how great this new gt8 was.
Dino


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That ME-25 looks pretty good.

Looking for a few effects and this may work not to mention all the other features that comes with it.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## -mbro- (Apr 3, 2010)

For multis the axe fx is by far the best though very pricey. Ive owned the line 6 x3 live and it sounds very good but hard to program without the computer editor. You may just wish you had held onto the classic 30 because these simulators still dont capture the sound, simplicity and vibe of a good tube amp.


[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BA_QtBXh9-4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BA_QtBXh9-4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c_cybk0yAfc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c_cybk0yAfc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## discomalaria (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody has yet to mention anything in the Adrenalinn range. The A3 continues to baffle me with how amazingly powerful it is and yet incredibly simple to use. Not to mention sounds great. Do a google search for Adrenalinn3 if you are interested.


----------

